# Los condensadores y la ESR (Resistencia Serie Equivalente)



## Manuel922 (Jul 6, 2009)

Para quienes no saben qué es ESR

Artículo que he traducido del inglés. Trata acerca de la Resistencia Serie Equivalente en los condensadores electrolíticos.
La ESR no se puede medir con un capacimetro, porque dicho instrumento le dará el valor correcto de la capacidad, sin embargo, el condensador electrolítico presenta un defecto que surge con el paso del tiempo. Para medir la ESR de un condensador se necesita un medidor de ESR. Este medidor genera una señal alterna que lo aplica al condensador (en circuito o fuera de circuito) y luego mide la pérdida (si hubiera pérdida) de la señal. 
Más adelante, en la sección de Proyecto, presentaré uno de esos medidores para su armado.

Saludos

Manuel

Cuando tenga listo otros artículos sobre el tema, lo publicaré aquí mismo. Si es un proyecto muy detallado no podré ponerlo aquí, sino en la Sección de Proyectos, pero debo averiguar cómo poner aquí el link.


----------



## rednaxela (Jul 6, 2009)

una pregunta ¿para que rangos de frecuencias la ESR hay que tenerla en cuenta?


----------



## Manuel922 (Jul 6, 2009)

Es entre 50Khz a 100Khz, esta señal, por lo general, la generan amplificador operacionales comunes y corrientes.
Como habia mencionado, otro amplificador operacional se encarga de aplicar la señal al condensador, y luego otro amplificador operacional toma esa señal que luego compara la señal entregada con la señal recibida. Y luego se da la lectura visual en un medidor analógico, donde se mide en ohmios. Dependiendo del valor de la capacidad del condensador variará también la lectura en ohmios. Pero la lectura del valor en ohmios es muy baja menos de 100 ohmios, sino estoy equivocado, ese es un alcance particular del medidor.
Principalmente se usa este medidor para comprobar condensadores electrolíticos.

Reitero, básicamente, todos los proyectos que tengo están compuestos de amplificador operacionales, y de lectura analógica. (Entre 5mA a 100mA) Aunque existen medidores comerciales con PIC's y con pantalla LCD, puede Ud. tener todos los datos incluso la placa de circuito impreso, pero lo que es más importante el código fuente o programa no lo entregan, porque lo comercializan ya grabado en el PIC.

Saludos

No recuerdo bien, pero si encuentro en mis archivos, más acerca de este tema, lo pondré aquí mismo.


Manuel


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 6, 2009)

tocayo , tiene algo que ver con la corriente de fuga...?


----------



## Manuel922 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola Manuel:
No precisamente, tómalo como si alguien pusiera en serie una resistencia con un condensador. Esa resistencia que surge en un condensador electrolítico es porque con el paso del tiempo, en su estructura interna, más especificamente hablando, en los remaches que actúan de terminales entre los electrodos ya no hacen un buen contacto, Es lo que llamamos vulgarmente un "falso contacto", de manera que se forma una determinada "resistencia" al paso de los electrones. Dicho sea de paso, los redactores de los proyectos de medidores de ESR, aconsejan siempre soldar directamente los terminales de prueba que van conectados al instrumento, porque siempre se genera una determinada resistencia con el tiempo por el desgaste de los conectores hembra y macho. Eso ocurre con los multitester, cuando Ud. hace que hagan contacto las puntas negativo y positivo con el tiempo va a leer cierta resistencia sobre todo en el rango de ohmios más bajo. Es decir, no llega a cero.

Saludos

Manuel


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 7, 2009)

a eso en mi tiempo le llamamos goteo o fuga de un condensador electrolitico.


----------



## Manuel922 (Jul 7, 2009)

Saludos cordiales a todos:

Recién acabo de actualizar este artículo que incluye un sencillo Medidor de ESR.
No se si algún Moderador lo moverá a la Sección de Proyectos.
Pero por el momento lo he puesto aquí, aparte está incluido el diagrama del Medidor.

Espero que les sea útil su lectura

Manuel


----------



## Manuel922 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aquí tienen otro artículo traducido que podría ser esclarecedor para el tema que había publicado.

A ver que les parece?

Manuel


----------



## honesto (Jul 23, 2009)

Muchas gracias era lo que buscaba.


----------



## Manuel922 (Jul 24, 2009)

Con 2 cables soldados al instrumento y sus puntas de prueba bien agudas, se pueden verificar los condensadores electrolíticos sin necesidad de extraerlos del circuito. Basta ubicar los 2 terminales del condensador y hacer contacto las sondas de prueba y el instrumento hará su magnífico trabajo. Y además no es necesario tomar en cuenta la polaridad del condensador porque se le está aplicando una señal de corriente alterna, por lo tanto, se le verifica como si fuese una resistencia. En este caso, de muy bajo ohmiaje.

Saludos

Manuel


----------

